# Glossostigma elantinoides vs. Marsilea crenata



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

> The Marsilea grows in twice as fast as the glosso (second time pulling the carpet out).


I thought it was the other way around. My Marsilea tends to act more like slow growing plants, getting BBA on the older leaves. But my Marsilea carpet isn't that established compared to my glosso.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I started out w/more Marsilea than the glosso, so that might be the case. After I trimmed down the Marsilea (sent off two sandwich bags of the stuff already), I had around the same amount of Marsilea as the glosso. The Marsilea hasn't stopped at all and tends to intrude upon the other foreground plants (reason why I had to redo it again...intruding on the E. parvulus this time around).


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The Marsilea does appear to be _slightly_ larger, and a deeper green.

Mike


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, just ever so slightly larger. It has changed a lot ever since I got it from laura. Used to be a four-leaf clover shape and about two inches tall.

I spent some time last night replanting the E. parvulus, M. crenata, glosso, and the H. callichtroides. I should have thrown the HC in there for comparison. 

Probably should have since the only time I can take a decent picture is when the plants are out of the water....


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Could you share a little more info on the Marsilea? It looks like it might be the plant I want for one of my tanks. In particular, how much light, high or moderate CO2 demands, will it do ok at higher temps, and where did you order it?

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> I thought it was the other way around. My Marsilea tends to act more like slow growing plants, getting BBA on the older leaves. But my Marsilea carpet isn't that established compared to my glosso.


Same here. I started out with about a dozen Glosso plantlets vs about a 8 sq-in clump of Marsilea (thanks to Jeff Kropp) and my glosso has now taken over about 2/3 of the forground in my 125, overrunning my patches of Marsilea. Granted, the Marsilea is still growing up through the Glosso, but it's not even a close race in my tank!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Dunno why that's the case. My Marsilea has outgrown both the hairgrass and glosso hands down. I received a palm size amount of it from lbsfarms roud: who was growing it in a low light tank. It really took off in my high light (10G w/72W) tank. It used to be 2" tall, but in high light, it grows shorter and makes a great foreground plant. I dose the tank pretty heavily w/micros (1ml of CSM/day) and that might be the case. I just moved it into the 90G and we'll see how it does in there.

I've been growing it in 76-78F, high CO2 (43 ppm) with high amounts of light and ferts. I'll be raising the temperature in the tank soon, so we'll see how it does in the 80s.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you have a web address of lbsfarms? I'm not having any luck trying to find them via search.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

She's a poster on this forum, and that's probably why you couldn't find a website for her. Try PM'ing her.


----------

